# Need help pls



## chronostar (Oct 2, 2011)

I just updates my DROIDX from 2. 2 to 2.3 andlost my root how do I get my root back :erm (1):


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Try here: http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/ Don't worry that the link says bionic, this works on most Moto GB devices, including the X. Make sure to click on the link for the X at the top since there are special notes you need.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

lol sorry not trying to overstep you, razor. Your post didn't show up until after I posted the link for some reason.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

abqnm said:


> lol sorry not trying to overstep you, razor. Your post didn't show up until after I posted the link for some reason.


no worries. they're both basically the same, just mine is more specific for just the droid x.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> no worries. they're both basically the same, just mine is more specific for just the droid x.


Thanks razor. I had been away from the X forums for almost 10 days, so I guess I missed your nice write-up there. I have been playing with an HTC recently, so I pop in periodically to help out and see what's new with the X.


----------



## chronostar (Oct 2, 2011)

thankx im now rooted but when i activate my wifiteather it redirects me to verison : ( dose this meen no more wifi


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

chronostar said:


> thankx im now rooted but when i activate my wifiteather it redirects me to verison : ( dose this meen no more wifi


http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...8-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


----------

